# Diablo3 Gästepass



## Speedling (29. Juni 2012)

Liebe Buffed-Community,

ich warte schon seit einem Monat auf die Diablo3-Demo, die ja einen Monat nach release kommen sollte. Leider scheint es wohl so zu sein, dass man nun doch nur mit einem Gästepass die Demo spielen kann. Da ich einen älteren Computer habe würde ich das Spiel gerne mal testen, bevor ich es mir kaufe.

Sollte noch jemand einen Gästepass übrig haben, so würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Mit freunlichen Grüßen,

Speedy


----------



## Yumoritas (30. Juni 2012)

*eigene anfrage erledigt*


----------

